# Sicilian: Putìa



## Brindisi 2016

Ciao tutti,

Mi potete aiudare con la parola 'putìe'. Viene dal libro 'Caffè amaro' Che Mi sembra aver luogo negli anni 1920. 

La frase "Gli androni gentilizi erano affollati di estranei, e così l'interno e le soglie delle putìe".

Grazie tante!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Brindisi e benvenuta in WRF!
La _putìa_ dovrebbe essere _bottega_, _negozio_, in siciliano. Vedi Wiki (CLIC).


----------



## Brindisi 2016

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Brindisi e benvenuta in WRF!
> La _putìa_ dovrebbe essere _bottega_, _negozio_, in siciliano. Vedi Wiki (CLIC).


Grazie mille!


----------



## Nino83

Da siciliano, confermo!  
putìa = bottega


----------



## Sicilian Girl

We used to use it for a small store/ boutique.


----------

